# rear brakes



## prairiedog357 (Feb 9, 2014)

how do you honda guys keep your rear brakes. my grandson bike seems to go right through brake pads . i changed the seal on the dust cover but it still keeps getting water in and killing the rear pads


----------



## 2010Bruterider (Jun 20, 2010)

***? Spammer alert!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 10:19 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:17 AM ----------

Make sure the vent line is not cracked. Mine cracked right where it goes on the brake housing. Check all the vent lines if the bike is very old. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

